# Kiptopeke Sunday Night/ early AM Monday



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

in a word.......AWESOME!!!! Caught well over 50 grey trout most over 15 inches, lots of shad, perch, and the best part was a 45lb striper I caught under the lights on a piece of "undisclosed cutbait" .............I will post pics as soon as I get them......their were also some guys out there catching dogfish,k croaker, and spot on bloodworms.....park ranger said people have been taking some nice flatties as well. we plan for a return trip very soon! Well worth the drive from Richmond.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice! Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I have never fished over there.. I'm gonna have to give it a try soon and thanks for the report...and I'm glad the trout were biting.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

for some reason it wont let me post pics


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

I will be in both spots this weekend so this report is getting me pretty pumped up!


What was the tide doing?

What time of the day or night was the best action?

Where you fishing the pier at Kip or the shore south of the pier?

All cut bait or were thay hitting plugs or other lures/jigs?

Any info is appreciated. It will be my first trip to both Kiptopeake and Cape Charles.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ok heres the scoop....im a veteran when it comes to that pier...so here goes..........


fish dont even show up until after 9:30
best to fish ANY kind of moving tide
the spotlights on this pier POWERFUL and very close to the water....you can expect to see literally millions of baitfish under one light....you will hear and see the trout blitzing the minnows, in addition, there are some very nice sized flatties there but I didnt fish for them this time....if you like, you can throw out a shark line...had very good luck in the past with that....so this is what you need to do....load up on 1/4oz and 1/2 jigheads.....go buy all the soft plastic trout jigs you can find....I prefer Saltwater Assasins or Gotcha's Trout Killers....doest matter what color.

When you get there you want to head straight for the corner of the pier closest to the boat launch and just jig all night underneath the light right there.and cast your shark line as far as you can, straight out.

If you want to try flatties.....go to the other side of the pier and just walk along and jig with a SMALL something or whatever with a squid strip on it. Thats it....just remember that when you see the first few minnows showing up in the lights....you have about an hour before all hell breaks loose.


Hope ya have fun!!



PS....we stayed until 3:30 am and another thing.....i saw about a 6 foot shark blow a loon out of the water out by the crab pots....you'll see them.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*bump*




sand flea said:


> Nice! Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks for the inside scoop


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

anytime!


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Were is this pier at?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

on the tip of the eastern shore........look it up on coastal explorer..........just dont fish it during the day or you will think that place sucks....nightime only


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Anyone want to go this weekend? I'm itching to fish and I've got all weekend free.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> I will post pics as soon as I get them


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

That's an awesome report, how long of a drive do you think it is form Falls Church Atlantaking?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Lip, I agree it's an awesome report. The place sounds like a good place to be, especially when there are big biters (Jaws  ) to be C&R'ed. Just the grey trout, shad and perch gets me excited. As far as going there from NoVA, google says it's around 215 mi...basically going to the Hampton Roads area and then going over the bridge to the other end of the bay. Why, you interested?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I am interested but that is too far.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It is kinda far. That's one of the big drawbacks with living this far north: all the good fishing's too friggin far! Where you fishing this weekend?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> for some reason it wont let me post pics


Do you want me to post them for ya?
I can shoot you my e-mail address
if you want.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> It is kinda far. That's one of the big drawbacks with living this far north: all the good fishing's too friggin far! Where you fishing this weekend?


59% chance same as last weekend, 39% chance AI. I'll let you know as there is a 2% chance I'll not be fishing.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Roger that. Just keep me posted. I'm game either way if you don't mind the AC tagging along


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i might show my face out there again this weekend...still not sure yet


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> the best part was a 45lb striper I caught under the lights.... I will post pics as soon as I get them


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*diddly doo*



Otter said:


>


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> in a word.......AWESOME!!!! Caught well over 50 grey trout most over 15 inches, lots of shad, perch, and the best part was a 45lb striper I caught under the lights on a piece of "undisclosed cutbait" .............I will post pics as soon as I get them......their were also some guys out there catching dogfish,k croaker, and spot on bloodworms.....park ranger said people have been taking some nice flatties as well. we plan for a return trip very soon! Well worth the drive from Richmond.


Fished there sunday night after midnight and caught more grey trout than i could count, yet only one was 12 inches.....you stole all de big ones ! lol. Dam crab pots everywhere. Hard to cast anywhere. ALot of seaweed too. Also caught only one 14 oz croaker. Fishing was ok at night there but about a hour before the sun came up the gnats came out and ate the whole gang alive. I had 40% deet spray, and even after several sprayings they still would sit on me and just eat me apart. Couldn't stand that for long. Still beat fighting for 3 ft space on seagull when i went by there, I counted 98 people ! lol


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

OK been hearing alot about this pier so I am sold gonna give it a try next friday night or Saturday night so what i need are the specifics. How do I get there from Va Beach actually after I cross the CBBT then where do I go and how far away is it. Next is it 24/7. Do they sell bait and drinls and stuff like that. How much does it cost to fish there. Can you fish from the shore to????/ Is there a limit as to how many ross you can bring??? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

hsstie said:


> Dam crab pots everywhere. Hard to cast anywhere. ALot of seaweed too.


Ken,

Don't waste your money till the crabpots are gone. You CANNOT CAST out anywhere barely without risking loosing your line due to a crabpot. If you want to drop straight down or jig for small trout then go for it's your $23 + Gas!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dixie719 said:


> Ken,
> 
> Don't waste your money till the crabpots are gone. You CANNOT CAST out anywhere barely without risking loosing your line due to a crabpot. If you want to drop straight down or jig for small trout then go for it's your $23 + Gas!



Thanks Steve for saving me a trip looks like it will have to be a trip down south then on Saturday night. Meet up with Freddrum, Trish and our fellow PSYCO's

Steve does the pier there sell bait and stuff just wanting to know for future reference

Ken


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ken, are you headed to the 'Promised Land' this coming weekend??  I will check with the wife and see if I can get paroled...

Between the honey-do's and the youth soccer games, my weekend is shot.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

maybe you guys dont have the right equipment? :O) Ive never had a problem with landing a shark b/c of crab pots out there...but I wont try to convince you to keep going.....I can have all the trout,doormats, sharks, stripers, drum, blues, spanish, cobia, etc.........all to myself :O)


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> maybe you guys dont have the right equipment? :O)


The most important piece of equipment _you _need:


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Otter said:


> FishinAddiction said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you guys dont have the right equipment? :O) QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I love it there.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Below is a link to a slideshow of the fish that I have caught this May and the last 2 are of the biggest fish I caught last year.All fish caught off the Cape Henlopen Pier in Lewes Delaware.Seems some of you enjoy pics so enjoy these.Sorry that I dont post here often and its usually for info so I figure I'd give back..
http://img486.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img486/5813/11493127128hf.smil

<embed src="http://img486.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="640" height="480" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img486%2F5813%2F11493127128hf.smil"/>


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice work man. I like how the slideshow came up embedded in the thread too.

You caught all those fish from the pier at henlopen, this year already? wow.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Boy your quick ...lol Yes all at CHSP


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*subscribe to the thread*

...under "thread tools" and it will email you when there are responses.

How hot has it been out there lately? Might have to make a trip.

Don't suppose you would like to elaborate a bit on what types of tactics you use up there would you? Bait/lures/spots/tides/times etc.

Not asking for any ancient chinese secrets...just a few pointers if you don't mind. Thx


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Otter touron season so YGM


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

great, thanks for that.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great slide show of catch!!


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

lol.... that's hilarious, but true


----------

